# Buying our first trailer



## NECamper (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello all,


First, thanks in advance for reading all of this!


Our family has been tent camping for years and as a child, I camped with my family in a travel trailer. We have not previously bought a trailer as we had no space to store it.


This year, we were offered a seasonal site at our favorite campground (we've been on the waiting list for several years). But now we need to buy a trailer! I'm somewhat overwhelmed with the options out there- I'd love any advice about where to get more info, what features you've loved/hated and pros/cons about models or manufacturers.


Whatever we purchase will be kept on our seasonal site year round- no towing requirements. Also no length limits! We do have the ability to use it in the winter (winter sewer and water still available) so preference for something with decent insulation and enclosed underbelly.


We have two pre-teen children and would like to have permanent beds for each- either bunks or second bedroom (I don't want to have to change over the couch or dinette every morning!). We also will need a space for our dog's crate (Golden Retriever).


I really like the exterior kitchens, mostly for the sink option. I'd also like a master bedroom where the bed isn't smooshed right up against the wall at the end. Kitchen storage is a plus.


We've looked at travel trailers, fifth-wheels and destination models. Our budget is about $30-35K for a new model or slightly less for a used model. 


Thanks again for reading this far and for any pointers!
Thom


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Personally I can't see me ever buying a new trailer when there are so many used trailers in excellent condition on the market. With that budget of yours, I would recommend checking out the classified section on fiberglassrv.com. Fiberglass RVs are lighter weight for easier towing, less prone to leaks and hold their resale value a lot better than "stick builts". Along with a long list of trailers for sale, there are other parts of the forum where you can get answers from a good group of helpful people to any questions you might have.

Most fiberglass manufacturers seem to only make smaller trailers that might not work well for your situation. Bigfoot is one company that makes some of the larger units and see them listed fairly often on their site.


----------

